# Bomba P.E.M. (Pulso ElectroMagnetico)



## Elvis!

Hola a todos. 
Lo que me trae por aca hoy es una duda que hace mas de un año que esta presente en mis pensamientos  
Hace una año (Cuando se me planteo esta duda).vi en una Pelicula en la television un dispositivo llamado Bomba P.EM. la cual era capaz de inutilizar cualquier dispositivo electronico que se encontrara a cierta distancia.y no hace mucho tiempo descubri que este dispositivo en realidad existe en EEUU y lo utilizan  para simular el pulso electromagnetico creado por una bomba nuclear.su fucionamiento es basico.genera pulsos electromagneticos tan potentes que todo lo que este debajo de este dispositivo queda inutilizado para siempre.esto es lo que pude ver.y quisiera saber si alguien conoce información sobre estos dispositivos.(todas estas dudas son simplemente por curiosidad y no se inbolucran de ninguna manera con fines velicos, maliciosos o que puedan dañar ña integridad de ninguna persona o dispositivo)

En fin.es posible crear estos dispositivos?.como generan pulsos tan potentes? y algunas otras dudas que ustedes podrian plantear y que entre todos podriamos responder

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## ciri

Si alguien supiera hacerlo, te da los planos y todo.

Donde lo vas a probar? en tu hogar? junto a la computadora, microondas, teléfono inalámbrico y tu celular en el bolsillo, mientras escuchas música con el mp3 y medis las corrientes del circuito que acabas de armar, con el multímetro.

Y podría seguir con la lista de elementos electrónicos que hoy en dia hay en una casa.

Por mi parte, esta muy interesante, pero una vez armado!. donde lo probas?

Sería muy caro cambiar todos los componentes electrónicos de un hogar.


----------



## electroaficionado

Posible es posible, se ha hecho, pero algo asi de potente no esta anuestro alcance, lamento decirlo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis!

Jaja muy buen comentario Ciri!.pero somos de Argentina los 2, y los 2 sabemos q aca lo que sobran son espacios libres(Campos).jaja pero no es tan mala idea hacerlo cerca de mi celular porque ya no lo soporto 

Mi idea era informaciónrmarme sobre este aparato tan raro.su funcionamiento, la intensidad de los pulsos que genera teniendo en cuenta sus caracteristicas y algun tipo de información más.de ninguna manera me animaria a fabricar este dispositivo muy peligroso en manos equibocadas.ni quisiera causar enojos en los moderadores ni usuarios a los cuales les podria molestar este tema.

Desde ya muchas gracias a quien pueda informaciónrmarme sobre este dispositivo e insisto que la información que deseo conocer no involucra fines velicos por mas imposible que sea fabricarlo o ponerlo a prueba

Chau!


----------



## cesartm

Seria interesante hacer este proyecto.

Dejame platicarte cuando hice una bobina Tesla y la prendi, cerca estaba un telefono y la distancia era de 1/2 metro uno del otro entonces este comenso a flashear el display y los altavoces de la computadora se oia un ruido. No se que fue lo que proboco eso pero lo que si se es que fue a acusa de la bobina.

Tal vez no tenga nada que ver con una bomba de pulsos electromagneticos pero comparto esta situacion ustedes y ojala alguien me diga a que se debio.


----------



## electroaficionado

Y alguna perturbacion debe haber provocado como cuando los televisores flashean cuando hay tormentas (A mi un rayo que pego cerca me volo un monitor de computadora).
Si pones celulares cerca de la computadora podras ver en algunos monitores un destello cuando te ingresa un llamado o un mensaje, a mi me sucede.
Una descarga con alto movimiento de cargas crea campos electricos y magnéticos que pueden desplazarse por el espacio de acuerdo a su magnitud.
Muchas cosas crean PEM's pero normalmente no son lo suficientemente potentes como para inducir un voltaje en los ocnductores de lso aparatos electronicos lo suficientemente alto como para achicharrarles los circuitos.
Saludos.


----------



## JV

En mi trabajo hicimos un generador de ruido electromagnetico automotriz, dicho de otra forma, una bujia que genera chispas como en un auto. Fue echa para pruebas de apantallamiento en un equipo. A las computadoras cercanas las volvia locas, mas de una vez se colgaban, y estamos hablando de casi 2 metros de distancia.

Saludos.


----------



## ciri

Un ejemplo de campos magnéticos, se puede ver en los subtes, para los que tuvieron suerte de viajar en los subtes de bs as, la linea D (verde) mas que nada.

En algunas formaciones, al parar y arrancar el tren se escucha como suenan los parlantes a la misma "frecuencia", de los motores.


----------



## Elvis!

Cesartm.primero q nada.te pido por favor que me pases los planos de la Bobina Tesla porque me encantaria hacer una.y segundo.no es buena idea dejar aparatos electronicos cerca de estos aparatos sobre todo a 1/2 metro 
El problema es que estos dispositivos manejan tal cantidad de energia en forma de electricidad que justamente por ser cargas en movimiento crean campos elctromagneticos que ocupan tanto lugar en el espacio y tiene tal energia que pueden exitar elementos electronicos.por ej cargar multimetros aunque esten desconectados.descargar rayos sobre todo elemento conductor que este conectado a tierra.y un sin fin de fenomenos de induccion magnetica.
Pero lo unico q te pido Cesartm  son los planos de tu Bobina Tesla.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## JV

Hay mucha información sobre el tema Elvis!, es cuestion de buscar:

http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tesla/tesla1.html
http://www.cienciafacil.com/tesla.html
http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verhaga.php?n=85
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/tesla/index.htm

etc.

Saludos.


----------



## cesartm

Estimado Elvis:

Basicamente tome el diseno y la idea en este sitio http://www.dgdc.unam.mx/fisilab1_b.html

Dos componentes esenciales transformadorr de alta tensión y capasitor para este.

Claro que uno tiene la libertad de usar lo que tiene a la mano, por ejemplo: el transformador lo adquiri de una luz o letrero de neon de las que se tienen el los bares o en las tiendas, lo encontre en una que estaba rota en mi valiosa basura.
El esquema muestra el uso de un foco como resistencia pero con este transformador de alta tensión no fuen necesario.

Donde trabajo instalamos postes para el alumbrado publico asi que de todas las lampara que esta defectuosas o rotas simplemente se amontonan y es ahi donde consegui el capasitor o simplemente puedes construir uno con papel aluminio y mica.

El embobinado lo hice con alambre esmaltado sobre una botella de plastico y el electrodo que sale del envase lo solde a una bombilla regular y lo coloque en la boca de la botella.

El explosor solo fueron dos tornillos con cabeza redonda con una separacion de 1/8 de pulgada pero se calienta mucho y despide un olor muy extrano no se si por el cromado de los tornillos o por el plasma? asi que tienes que buscar como construir uno rotatorio.

No me cansare de decir que tengan cuidado en tocar algo ya que puede ser mortal y que este una persona que los mire por si las dudas.


----------



## Loktar

Buenas

JV, me gustaría saber como fue que hiciste el generador de ruido electromagnetico en tu trabajo... Estaba buscando un aparato similar..

Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Quiero una de esas Bombitas y me hago terrorista electromagnetico, jajaja
Sabes el quilombo que podes armar en una ciudad como la mia, que viene un golpesito de luz y quedan todas las computadoras mirando el techo (EJ: municipalidad )

Una vez estando en una fabrica instalando un PLC, teniamos un una luz con baterias, y justo al lado habia una antena de FM, cayo un rayo, y en ese momento, se corto la energia electrica, y se apago la lamparita, digamo 1/2 seg, y despues encendio todo de nuevo.

Tambien se siente un sabor metalico en la boca (habre estado chupando una tuerca? jua jua jua)

PD: Ni hablar del cagazo que me pegue.


----------



## pabloc16

buenas a todos, creo que para generar un pulso de este tipo necesitariamos basicamente:

              *Una fuente de energia independiente (ej:  bateria 12V) para no cargar a la red de suministro de la ciudad
              *Un oscilador (para generar un pulso de determinada frec., supongo que mientras mas alta mejor, aunque por ahi sea mas dificil)
              *Un transformador de alta tension que soporte una considerable corriente en el secundario (ej el de un microondas ,para poder generar un campo magnetico mayor)
              *un capacitor de alto voltaje
              *una etapa de potencia (que oscile a la frecunecia del osc y que alimente al transformador)

me interesa saber que opinan, gracias!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

pero para generar ese efecto parece que intervienen, rayos X, gama, en una gran superficie, un gigantesco campo electromagnetico, Alta tension inducida en los conductores electricos.


PD: ahhh me olvidaba UNA BOMBA NUCLEAR.  jajaja


----------



## JV

Loktar dijo:
			
		

> Buenas
> 
> JV, me gustaría saber como fue que hiciste el generador de ruido electromagnetico en tu trabajo... Estaba buscando un aparato similar..
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Loktar, el generador que mejor resultado nos dio para el tipo de pruebas que teniamos que realizar fue una copia de lo que sucede en un sistema de encendido convencional de un automovil. Compramos una bobina de alta relacion, aclaro este detalle porque la relacion de transformadorrmacion en la "bobina" varia entre 60 y 150, la que utilizamos es de 140; un condensador de encendido tambien, que se puede reemplazar por un capacitor de poliester de entre 100 y 470 nF; un cable de bujia con la correspondiente bujia. En reemplazo del distribuidor se utilizo un transistor TIP41. Se requiere ademas de una fuente de 12V y un generador de señales.

El circuito se conecta de la siguiente manera:

- borne positivo de la fuente al borne *+* de la bobina
- borne *-* de la bobina al colector del TIP
- emisor del TIP a masa de la fuente
- generador de señales a la base del TIP con una resistencia de 100ohm en serie
- cable de bujia al borne de alta tension y en el otro extremo la bujia
- el chasis de la bujia puesto a masa
- el condensador colocado ente colector y emisor del TIP

El generador de señal debe estar calibrado en onda cuadrada de bajo ciclo de trabajo y una amplitud de 5 a 6V.
Los contactos de la bujia deben estar los mas abiertos que se puedan, esto a prueba y error porque si te pasas deja de generar una buena chispa.

No es el "gran" generador pero nos dio mejor resultado que una "profesional" que nos prestaron.

A lo que cometaba pablo de la frecuencia, les comento que en nuestro aparato llega una frecuencia no muy alta en la que se corta, creo que esta en los 6KHz, no lo recuerdo bien, hace rato que no lo utilizo.

Espero te sirva Loktar...


Saludos..


----------



## Elvis!

La frecuencia para este tipo de aparatos no es tan importante como la potencia con la que operan..El conocimiento de causa me hizo saber que con unos leves 50Hz o quizás menos ya se pueden causar estragos siempre y cuando la bobina de encendido opere con una buena potencia..La cual teniendo en cuenta los resultados obtenidos es igual a 1A.
Con una potencia menor a esta y con una Frecuencia también muy baja...Logre hacer enojar a toda mi familia a unos 10mts. de distancia y separado por 4 paredes bien grandes...cuando al encender la bobina todos los aparatos eléctricos en mi casa enloquecieron sobre todo la TV de mis abuelos la cual distorsiono tanto la imagen que daba miedo..Y se escuchaba en los parlantes la frecuencia de la bobina..en esos momentos me pase un poco con la capacidad ya que use un banco de 20 capacitores cerámicos ni muy muy chicos ni tan tan grandes..
Ahora tengo que probar con uno de 1,5uF y con una frecuencia y potencia mayor...Algo bien grande..algo así como 10A a 3Khz y todo potenciado por un 2N3055..En fin algo que no solo moleste a mi familia sino también a mis vecinos a los TV`s de mis vecinos a sus computadoras a sus teléfonos celulares y a todo lo que este a 50mts a la redonda y que tenga un transistor en su constitución..Y les juro que sin pensarlo ya diseñe una Bomba P.E.M. que si bien no destruye cuanto transistor se le ponga enfrente pero al menos lo enloquece bastante!
Alguien tiene información precisa sobre estos dispositivos?


Un saludo!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

La haces chispear entre dos boitas, unido a una antena, como los primeros telegrafos sin hilo.


----------



## Loktar

Barbaro!

Gracias JV =), tenés idea donde consigo una bobina de esas? cuanto valen mas o menos?

Elvis! si podes postear los planos de tu generador estaría re bueno.


----------



## JV

En casas de repuesto automotor se consiguen, sino conseguis de alta relacion funciona igual, pero no es tan buena la chispa. Creo que esta en el orden de los U$20.



Saludos..


----------



## JV

En algun desarmadero se puede llegar a conseguir. Tene en cuenta que es un transformador elevador en baño de aceite, no es un transformador comun.




Saludos..


----------



## santiago

y poniendo mas bobinas ocilando a la misma frecuencia?
tendria que hacer mas estragos
saludos


----------



## Elvis!

Asi es...Si pones mas bobinas mas estragos vas a hacer..pero con unas pequeñas modificaciones..
Con tres bobinas y con una frecuencia considerable acompañada de una buena potencias..vas a afectar unas cuantas cosas..No se si se pueden llegar a quemar..pero afectar su funcioanmiento seguro!


Aca les dejo un diagrama de un controlador de bobinas..

Un saludo!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

La cosa es meterlo en un dipolo.


----------



## Loktar

Igualmente, veo que todos usan un generador de señales. Está bien, pero si lo que yo quiero es sólo un pulso? con un pulsador en la base del transistor me imagino que tendría un funcionamiento similar, además le podría suministrar un poco mas de corriente. o no?


----------



## fernandob

en verdad me pongo a pensar que ninguna de estas cosas que son de uso comun genera lo que dicen.
un auto usa esa bobina de AT.
un bar tiene neones con AT.
AT hay dentro de un TV y no se queman los compo.

en fin, creo que primero deberia escibirse (si alguien sabe) *cual es la teoria real del asunto, * y si dicho PEM se logra con medios electricos o de otro tipo que desconocemos (por que para nosotros todo gira en base a lo que conocemos pero quizas no sea asi) .

saludos


----------



## Elvis!

*Loktar* Porque queres que se alimente solamente con pulsos y no con corriente alterna??Si bien yo lo hice de la manera mas sencilla...Por cada pulso de la bobina tocar el positivo de la bobina con el del transformador..Es mucho mejor usar C.A. ya que con un 555 le podes dar cuanta frecuencia quieras...Pero tenes que tener en cuenta que estas bobinas no fueron diseñadas para funcionar a esas frecuencias..la potencia no importa porque soportan buenas potencias ya que los bobinados primarios son bastante gruesos y estan muy bien refrigerados por el aceite, aunque podrias refrigerar todo si se calienta de mas..


----------



## JV

El equipo que yo comente no quema componentes, si miras bien indique que es un generador de ruido electromagnetico, no una bomba pem. En una situacion normal, la chispa de la bujia se produce en el interior del motor, el cual esta puesto a masa, de esta forma tenemos un apantallamiento del ruido generado. Con este generador tan simple que comente he llegado a ver en una linea de 5V del equipo, 400 a 600mV de ruido cuando lo normal era de 20mV, y esto visto con un osciloscopio portatil, porque los de banco registran cualquier cosa.

La alta tension no es la causante del ruido en forma directa, sino a traves de la descarga o chispa.

Desde hace años que se busca que los equipos generen poco o ningun ruido electrico, eso lo encuentras como EMC, y a la vez que no sean sensibles al ruido ajeno, esto lo encuentras por EMI.


Saludos..


----------



## Elvis!

*Fernandob* la bobina genera campo magnético..eso es un hecho..ya que pude comprobarse muy fácilmente pero el campo que genera no es muy grande ni mucho menos potente..Lo que genera es radio frecuencia  en el momento preciso en que la chispa deja la salida de alto voltaje y se dirige hasta el positivo de la bobina...Esta radio frecuencia muy fácilmente puede afectar el tubo de rayos catódicos de un TV o afectar cualquier dispositivo electrónico sobre todos transistores..En el caso de mi bobina se produjo Extra Baja Frecuencia la cual esta comprendida entre los 3Hz y los 300Hz..la cual logro inducir la radio frecuencia sobre los cables que llevan la señal hasta el televisor de mi casa e introdujo la señal directamente por el receptor del televisor..Lo cual explica que la imagen se haya distorsionado tanto y en los parlantes se pueda captar en forma de ruido la frecuencia de la bobina funcionando a 10mts.
Esa es la explicación mas lógica que encuentro en mi caso...si alguien difiere hágamelo saber!
Aca les dejo 2 videos...En el primer video puede verse una verdadera bomba P.E.M. la cual es solo usada con fines cientificos y experimental..Y en el segundo video puede verse una clara explicacion del fenomeno el cual esta muy relacionado con el estallido de bombas nucleares..
Y un poco de información sobre este tipo de dispositivos!





> *
> La Bomba-E, una destructora de circuitos eléctricos*
> 
> *Pulso electromagnético*
> 
> La Bomba de Microondas de Alta Potencia, conocida como Bomba-E, es la estrella de la guerra contra Irak. Es el arma más novedosa de todas las que presenta Estados Unidos y la tecnológicamente más sofisticada.
> 
> Su poder radica en que lanza potentes ondas electromagnéticas que, al viajar a la velocidad de la luz, destruyen en cuestión de segundos los circuitos eléctricos de los sistemas de comunicaciones, los radares, vehículos de combate y sistemas de misiles del enemigo. Su radio de alcance es de cientos de kilómetros.
> 
> El secretismo ha inundado las informaciónes sobre este arma. El general Tommy Franks, jefe del Comando Central que dirige la invasión de Irak, aseguró que no conocía la existencia de esta bomba, pero lo que sí reconoció fue que "probablemente Estados Unidos usará un arma electrónica ofensiva".
> 
> *No es un arma letal*
> 
> La Bomba-E, lanzada desde aviones o misiles crucero, en teoría no es un arma letal, ya que en principio no causa las bajas que provocan las armas convencionales. Pero, lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que el riesgo de este arma radica en que puede afectar a la población civil, ya que si su radio de acción alcanza a un hospital o a una planta de suministro de agua los daños en los ciudadanos podrían ser escalofriantes.
> 
> Estados Unidos ya cuenta con una bomba parecida en su arsenal, la BLU-114B, que lanza partículas de grafito e inutiliza las centrales de producción y transformadorrmación de electricidad.


YouTube - EMP Pt 2
YouTube - ELECTROMAGNETIC PULSE


----------



## fernandob

gracias por responder elvis.....esa era justo la parte que desconocia, voy a hora de cero.

primero piensen en la teoria y las cosas practicas que nos pueden dar una idea, pruebas en escala.

PEM pulso *electro magnetico*.

electromagnetismo, con un electroiman lo genero.
cuando circula corriente por una bobina genero un campo electro.... que si corta (y es variable) a otra espira genera una FEMI.
ahora bien, sabemos (ando burro en esto, asi que sere solo aproximado y en conceptos)
que con un bobinado , un electroiman abierto por ejemplo puedo hacer un gran campo electro... 
cuanto mas espiras mas campo.
cuanta mas corriente mas campo
cuanta mas distancia menos campo y creo que al cuadrado.

asi que vamos a una primera prueba:
un gran campo concentrado con una bobina que tengamos por ahi, no de AT, un campo de 50Hz con corriente.....y al lado....pegadito le ponemos un inocente circuito con pilas que tengamos por ahi, un 555 que haga oscilar un led o lo que sea.
lo quema ?
no.

asi que no sirve.........no va por ahi......

imaginen , si no le hizo nada ese tremendo bobinado que se lo pusimos al lado al 555 de sombrero.....

por otro lado, imagino un gran campo electromagnetico, muy grande y variable, solo un pulso creciente, atravesara todo, tu cabeza, la silla a radio, el tv .
analicemoslo.
sabemos que no es el mismo efecto el que genera si atraviesa una pista de un impreso (una espira o menos) que si atraviesa una bobina de muchas vueltas que es parte de un circuito.
cuantas mas vueltas mas FEMI , mas tension induce.
o no ?

pero en los componentes que no tienen bobinas ......  ...no pasa nada

OTRO EJEMPLO:
me paso una vez, de bebote que hice un circuito de alarma, y cometi la tonteria de hacer un loop cableado por un patio.......a la primer tormenta de truenos    y el bruto relampago quemos los CIs todos de la alarma.
claro, yo puse el loop directo a la entrada del el CI (era bebote) .
bruto relampago que se acerco a mirar .
frio esa placa......

PERO NADA MAS .......ni el TV de la señora
ni el secador de pelo
ni la radio
ni la heladera
nada.

y yo no creo que ninguno de nosotros podamos hacer algo similar a ese relampago.


la parte que no sabia era que genera un pulso de AT y elvis me lo dijo :
radiofrecuencia .


en fin................no se si es verdad eso del PEM o si es parte del verso yanky militar y de expedientes X .
solo se que el famoso PEM se crea con una explosion termonuclear, eso no tiene nada que ver CON NOSOTROS como electronicos.
quizas haya formas sin andar rompiendo toda una ciudad , pero creo que deben usarse algo distinto que bobinitas.

primero la TEORIA y despues a diseñar digo yo.

saludos


----------



## Elvis!

Exelente tu explicacion!
El problema es que no nececito pensar mucho para hacer este tipo de dispositivos y si bien el PEM se produce en la explosiones termonucleares es facilmente simulable como puede verse en el video anterior.
Y se me ocurre una bomba pem que podria causar estragos en cualquier lugar donde se la coloque..Pero como no soy terrorista no quiero exponer estas ideas en el foro no por que desconfion de ustedes sino porque desconfion de toda esa gente que anda rondando internet la cual solo intenta causar daño a los demas mediante la utilizacion de cualquier medio
Asi que aqui va una pregunta para algun moderador que pueda leer esto

*Puedo exponer mi ideas sobre este tipo de dispositivos..Ideas que no son puramente teóricas sino que pueden ser llevadas muy fácilmente a la practica?*


Un saludo!

Bye!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Primero que todo me parece que no deben confundir electromagnetismo (electroiman), con una onda electromagnetica.

El efecto que causa un bomba nuclear tiene que ver con las radiaciones que genera, unas ionizan el aire, y la otra le genera la corriente (mas o menos asi) para el que guste esta wiki o sino lo explayamos en su totalidad. 

En fin este fenomeno se produce en proporciones gigantescas, y genera un campo electromagnetico gigantesco. el cual Induce en cualquier conductor Altas tensiones, que son las que rompen los Circuitos electricos y electronicos. An desarrollado ojivas que multiplican este efecto de las radiaciones y si se detonan en la atmosfera, pueden llegar a afectar un continente o emisferio completo.

Elvis no es ni remotamente FASIL crear esas condiciones, ahora lo que si es factible como leimos arriba es construir un generador de ruido, blanco , rosa, etc, en radio frecuencia, para afectar un circuito que no este protegido. 

En cuanto a la proteccion contra este dispocitivo, una simple jaula de faradai lo deja obsoleto. Saludos


----------



## Guest

Va, me he leeido el hilo entero,  quiero decir un par un par de cosas:
1- segun tengo entendido la teoria es la misma que la de un microondas, solo que la suda la frecuencia de resonancia del agua y tendria que tener bastante mas potencia (si, existen componentes solo para microondas)
2- poniendonos en plan terrorista  , se pued mandar un pulso de españa a new york con una parabolica y una buena pila de condensadores, no es ni necesario viajar al pais, la honda lo haze por ti .

Pienso que habria que tirar de hacer ruidos brutales en las cacho de bobinas con las cacho de tensiones para ir viendo que frecuencia frie mas, que tension, intensidad... y si es mejor un pulso que una señal continua (por aquello de usar condensadores, pensando como un terrorista se me ocurre que son mejor idea para almacenar miles de voltios para ser usados un solo segundo).


EDITO: mmm... que tal la frecuencia de resonancia del sicilio? petaria todo transistor sin excepcion, o los achicharras o haces polvo el cristal.


----------



## fernandob

no elvis, no soy moderador pero no lo pongas.

si queres expone teoria para quienes saben.

pero no pongas si sabes como hacerlo por que tenes mucha razon acerca de lo que pusiste.

saludos


----------



## fernandob

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Primero que todo me parece que no deben confundir electromagnetismo (electroiman), con una onda electromagnetica.
> 
> El efecto que causa un bomba nuclear tiene que ver con las radiaciones que genera, unas ionizan el aire, y la otra le genera la corriente (mas o menos asi) para el que guste esta wiki o sino lo explayamos en su totalidad.
> 
> . Saludos



esa teoria deberiamos desarrollar aqui si queremos seguir con el tema.



			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> En cuanto a la proteccion contra este dispocitivo, una simple jaula de faradai lo deja obsoleto. Saludos



asi que si detonan algo asi yo me quedo sin TV, compu, y demas   :evil:  *y mi canario *como si nada sigue en su jaula con su MP3 y las luces que le puse del arbol de navidad ..........
mira vos al pajarito.......tiene sus ventajas al final...
por eso me insistia que le ponga el tema del cable a tierra en la jaula.
si sabe mas que yo el atorrante ese.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> *Puedo exponer mi ideas sobre este tipo de dispositivos..Ideas que no son puramente teóricas sino que pueden ser llevadas muy fácilmente a la practica?*



Elvis, se te agradece la colaboración, pero es mejor evitar este tipo de temas.

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis!

En primer lugar una pregunta...Tanto van a escribir!?
En sugundo lugar *KARAPALIDA* lo que decis no esta mal...solo te falto nombrar algunas cuestiones..Q entiendo lo suficiente como para dar una opinion..Ahh y despues quiero que me enseñes a producir sonido azulcito o de algun color raro.. 
En segundo lugar gracias Li-Ion por tu respuesta...Pero tengo que confesarte que no aguanto mas las ganas de exponer lo que se sobre este dispositivo tann peligroso para las personas

Pero lo que voy a decir solo una persona "Inteligente" podra entender..

En caso que desida montar el dispositivo que se plantea el mismo pordra:
☺Calentar no solo transistores sino cuanto componente compuesto de Hidrogeno se atravise ante el...En especial seres humanos..jaja!
☺Tomar una radiografia muyyy potente en cuestion de segundos
☺Atraer cuanto material ferrico se interponga en su camino..Y no solo atraer sino tambien calentar
☺Y reproducir MP3! 

El que sea lo suficientemente sabio sabra que daños podra producir algo asi y que tan facil o dificil es de montar y poner en funcionamiento...Pero solo dense cuanta por favor..No pregunten ni comenten nada!

Un saludo!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

La parte del reproductor de MP3 no la entiendo .jaaa 

Elvis! si animo de ofender, pero te faltan algunos jugadores? jajaja

Pero me encantan tus ideas.  . Saludos

PD: Yo tengo 6 de 11, no se cual es el que se encarga de hacerme respirar...


----------



## Guest

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> En primer lugar una pregunta...Tanto van a escribir!?
> En sugundo lugar *KARAPALIDA* lo que decis no esta mal...solo te falto nombrar algunas cuestiones..Q entiendo lo suficiente como para dar una opinion..Ahh y despues quiero que me enseñes a producir sonido azulcito o de algun color raro..
> En segundo lugar gracias Li-Ion por tu respuesta...Pero tengo que confesarte que no aguanto mas las ganas de exponer lo que se sobre este dispositivo tann peligroso para las personas
> 
> Pero lo que voy a decir solo una persona "Inteligente" podra entender..
> 
> En caso que desida montar el dispositivo que se plantea el mismo pordra:
> ☺Calentar no solo transistores sino cuanto componente compuesto de Hidrogeno se atravise ante el...En especial seres humanos..jaja!
> ☺Tomar una radiografia muyyy potente en cuestion de segundos
> ☺Atraer cuanto material ferrico se interponga en su camino..Y no solo atraer sino tambien calentar
> ☺Y reproducir MP3!
> 
> El que sea lo suficientemente sabio sabra que daños podra producir algo asi y que tan facil o dificil es de montar y poner en funcionamiento...Pero solo dense cuanta por favor..No pregunten ni comenten nada!
> 
> Un saludo!



me jode que el tema se este vetando, pero... ¿tu estas como una cabra?! Volviendo al siglo 19! y de donde sacas 10.000V?! menuda salvajada has tenido que hacer para expulsar rayos X ¿y como los has detectado? con laminas fluerescentes?
Yo pienso que la idea de la frecuencia de resonancia del sicilio resulta mas "economica" energeticamente hablando y menos dañiña para seres vivos ( seria inocua). Si quisiera jugar con rayos X y matar a toda mi ciudad o como poco causarme cancer me pillava una bulba, Mi idea es destruir o detener maquinas, ya bastante peligroso es eso como para encima meterse en rayos X innecesarios. Lo de la atraccion magnetica.. pues si, lo veo inevitable.


----------



## caeg

Hemp si se referieren a 10,000 v CC habia oido aunque es una energia muy estatica la energia de un magiclick (las cosas que llevan los encendedores electricos).
Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

frecuencia de resonancia? bien pensado. 

A leer un poco.


----------



## Roko1986

wenas, actualmente estoy estudiando y una de las materias trata sobre la explicaiones fisicas del funcionamiento de diodos, transistores y hasta CI MOS. Como realizar distintas configuraciones y dopajes al silicio para obtener determinados fenomenos, pero como notaran estoy en pañales. Podrian profundizar un poco mas sobre RADIO EMISIONES?

Ademas, hay algo que no entiendo mucho... en el generador de ruidos lo que estaria haciendo es generar una onda de radio de tal frecuencia que pondria en resonancia los circuitos? y por consiguiente: la interferencia, distorcion y desabilitacion de los intrumentos MIENTRAS continue la emision de la onda?

En cuanto a la Bomba de PEM, por lo que entendi genera un pico de tension que quema el integrado, la potencia para que la amplitud de la onda genere una diferencia de tension y la frecuencia actua de tal forma que reduzca la imedancia y para lograrlo con menos potencia?
si es asi, solo se necesitaria de una onda sola, por lo que con una simple bobina podrias generar un pico de tension de 10k volt, aunque durante lagunos useg

Por ultimo, difiero de otro colaborador del foro que comento que si el efecto se daba grancias a las inductacias inducidas, si el integrado ajeno no contaba con bobinas, no se podia inducir corriente... no estoy tan segudo, la induccion es dada por una circulacion de campo electrico generado por la circulacion de corriente de las espiras del primer circuito, que atraviesan las espiras del segundo y se consigue el efecto inverso. Pero difiero en que cualquier elemento REAL cuenta con su aporte resistivo, capacitivo y hasta inductivo dado por forma de construccion. Existen reglas establecidas para calcular la corriente inducida sobre las bobinas de acuerdo a la distancia a la que estas se encuetren, cantidad de espiras, el area de las minas, etc. pero los capacitores tambien inducen al igual que cualquier componente que trabaje con el.

Saquen la birome roja y critiquen


----------



## Elvis!

*Karapalida* sos un ca*o de risa culeao!
Despues te explico lo del MP3!
Ahh y me prestas un jugador?..Yo no tengo ni cancha y vos me decis eso!
Como Hemp se me esta enojando mejor le saco los raxos x y me hago un tomografo para ver que tendre dentro de mi cabeza!..jaja!
En el video se puede ver que se utilizan 17Kv a no se cuantos A..pero con 10Kv funcionaria supongo..O no?


----------



## Guest

caeg dijo:
			
		

> Hemp si se referieren a 10,000 v CC habia oido aunque es una energia muy estatica la energia de un magiclick (las cosas que llevan los encendedores electricos).
> Saludos



me referia a que para descomponer el hidrojeno se necesita una tension de 10000V (para desprender el electron del nucleo), si lo que dize elvis es cierto tiene que estar usando mas de 10000V para generar la onda.

roko, no te he entendido muy bien, lo que se busca no es un genrador de ruido o un inividor de frecuencia, si no un pulso electromagnetico que dañe de forma irreparable un circuito, estamos barajando un radiogenerador de señal de altisima potencia o un microondas que en vez de calentar agua caliente sicilio.

A parte creo que habria que estudiar el efecto de la jaula de faraday, el coche del video esta aislado de tierra, pero no esta aislado electromagneticamente, es posible que muchos ordenadores con cajas metalicas y eqipos de radiofrecuencia sean inmunes.


----------



## Guest

Buscando por ahi encontre como hallar la frecuencia de oscilacion de un sistema:






K es la dureza del resorte y M la masa del resorte, segun wikipedia la dureza (elasticidad) del sicilio es 2330 kg/m3, si alguien sabe la masa media de sicilio que lleva un transistor tendremos la frecuencia de oscilacion.

La formula es para un sistema en que halla un plomo colgando de un muelle, pero da igual, es la forma de hallar la frecuencia de oscilacion de un sistema, sustitullendo los valores por los del silicio deveria funcionar igualmente.


----------



## Loktar

Buenas.

Perdón que corte con el tema. No me quedo del todo claro para qué el capacitor en el generador de ruido electromagnético de JV. Digamos, si no está qué pasaría?

Saludos.


----------



## JV

El capacitor evita que se quemen los contactos en el distribuidor. En este caso, evita que se queme el transistor.


Saludos..


----------



## Loktar

Y por qué evita esto?

Gracias JV.


----------



## FORRITO

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Buscando por ahi encontre como hallar la frecuencia de oscilacion de un sistema:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K es la dureza del resorte y M la masa del resorte, segun wikipedia la dureza (elasticidad) del sicilio es 2330 kg/m3, si alguien sabe la masa media de sicilio que lleva un transistor tendremos la frecuencia de oscilacion.
> 
> La formula es para un sistema en que halla un plomo colgando de un muelle, pero da igual, es la forma de hallar la frecuencia de oscilacion de un sistema, sustitullendo los valores por los del silicio deveria funcionar igualmente.



Perdon que me meta pero recien puedo ayudar ,le voy a preguntar a mi prof de termodinamica(que no tiene nada que ver ) 
Mañana les cuento...


----------



## rojewski

Aqui una información sobre los dispositivos PEM. 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ataque_de_pulso_electromagnético

http://www.next-up.org/pdf/Sp_Untitled.pdf

Ojo este tipo de información solo dene usarse con fines didacticos, para ampliar los conocimientos sobre el tema, nada mas, a menos que nos invadan los marcianos, aunque sus naves deben estar bien protegidas contra este tipo de cosas...


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Exelente pdf rojewski, era la puntita que necesitaba. Saludos


----------



## Guest

FORRITO dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buscando por ahi encontre como hallar la frecuencia de oscilacion de un sistema:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K es la dureza del resorte y M la masa del resorte, segun wikipedia la dureza (elasticidad) del sicilio es 2330 kg/m3, si alguien sabe la masa media de sicilio que lleva un transistor tendremos la frecuencia de oscilacion.
> 
> La formula es para un sistema en que halla un plomo colgando de un muelle, pero da igual, es la forma de hallar la frecuencia de oscilacion de un sistema, sustitullendo los valores por los del silicio deveria funcionar igualmente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perdon que me meta pero recien puedo ayudar ,le voy a preguntar a mi prof de termodinamica(que no tiene nada que ver )
> Mañana les cuento...
Hacer clic para expandir...


Toda ayuda sera agradecida.


----------



## fernandob

la verdad vi el PDF y no entendi un pomo pero solo me surgio una cosa:

la recon...que los pario a todos esos.......se gastan la vida en esas cosas estos yankis  y otros y luego no hay cura para el chagas y otras enfermedades tan sencillas (el hambre entre otras).

ya veo en que gastan los recursos y el tiempo y la $$ de todos.

la recon.......que los pario.


----------



## Guest

Wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> Existe lo que se llama ataque de pulso electromagnético de gran altitud o HEMP



Hay que me LOL AJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## KARAPALIDA

me parece que no tendrias que mesclar las cosas fernandob. 

pero cuando tenes razon tenes razon.

Me parece mas criticable :

El tren bala de 4000 millones de dolares.

contra una familia indijente(7 personas) come TODO EL AÑO con $5000 = u$s1600 la hagamos mas lujosa y pongamos u$s 2000.   

o sea 100.000 (familias) x u$s 2.000 = u$s 200.000.000 x 10 años = u$s 2.000.000.000  

O sea que podrian dar de comer a 200.000 familias indigentes con 7 integrantes por 10 años a razon de (1.400.400 personas)  u$s 5.56 aprox 0.80 centavos de dolar = $2.4 por persona y por dia por diez años. :x  :x

Lo que gana por ejemplo:

Kimi Raikomem :  51.000.000 euros = $ 255.000.000 al año. Comen 29.750 personas x 10 años
Fernando alonzo: 42.000.000 euros = $ 210.000.000 al año. Comen 24.500 personas x 10 años.

Lewis Hamilton : 20.000.000 euros = $ 100.000.000 al año. Comen 11663 personas x 10 años

Las ultimas compras de don Kirchner

38.000 m2 de El Calafate a $130 m2 = $ 5.000.000  Nestor  
10.232 m2 de El Calafate a $130 m2 = $ 1.333. 000 Hija de Alicia "K"
  3.156 m2 de El Calafate a $130 m2 = $    410.000  Chofer de "K"   

por las cuales suman un total de  $ 6.750.000 
de los cuales solo pagaron $7.5 por m2= 385.000

O sea nos "cagaron"  $ 6.350.000 = comen 106 familias x 10 años = lo que cobran 43 maestras x 10 años.

Bue a estas alturas mi calenturimetro esta en rojo no sigo escribiendo porque ni siquiera vale la pena.

PD: Choros H.. d  M...P..., y algunos de nosotros usamos  tester de u$s 3. q lo pario.


----------



## fernandob

mira, cada vez que hay un terremoto o se cae un nene en un pozo o ocurre una inundacion o un incendio hay que salir con las medias sin poner y agarrar una escoba para ver que podemos hacer.

EN EL MUNDO se gastan todo en armas y esas mierdas y luego cuando ocurre algo...... mira en nueva orleans........no hiceron nada para evitar la inundacion......eso si, si queres te bombardean todo, con explosivos , con rayos x y con rayos gamma (ojo con los gammaaaaa que asi quedo HULK ! ojito !, seras fuerte pero no te da bola ninguna mina !).

bueno, muchas veces soñe que si fuese presidente tendria un gran taller con equipo para todo tipo de rescate, lo tendria la gente de defensa civil y lo harian las universidades con $$ del pais.

y lo de el tren bala.......hay tanto para analizar.
no pongas dar de comer a familias........dales trabajo, no le des de comer.
de comer se lo gana cada uno y asi hay orgullo y realizacion .
si das de comer creas vagos y dependencia (justo lo que les gusta criar aqui)  
(no te lo digo como critica, se que lo pones como una comparacion solo ) 


AUNQUE NOS LO REGALEN (que la señora lo quiere comprar) , yo me pregunto:
como lo mantenemos ? y si pudiesemos .....por que no mantenemos a los que teniamos ?  

POR OTRO LADO, fijense que hay 2 posibilidades:

1 ...----- me voy alla lejos y transo en una oficina con unos franceses o chinos o quieses sea toda esa venta, cometas incluidas y cadena por 30 años a la gente argentina.

en una sola transa millones de cometa.
y cuando no funcione ? anda apedir el repuesto a dinamarca.


2 ...------ montamos aqui la fabrica , universidades ingenieros, tecnicos, mucha mano de obra , desde el tornillo hasta la plaqueta esa la hacemos aca.
toda la $$$ queda aca.
mano de obra capacitada al rolete con buen trabajo.
PYMES creceran como pasto.
tecnologia 100% argentina ESO ES ESTRATEGICO SEÑORA KK !!!!!!
y luego de un tiempo encima ganamos $$$ exportando maquinas a toda sudamerica.

pera en esta opcion.....con quien transamos ?

aqui no hay uno solo en una oficina comoda y lujosa.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

El presidente de FUNAM sostuvo que hasta hace poco tiempo “se creía que las computadoras y otros artefactos sensibles podían ser protegidos por ‘jaulas de Faraday’, estructuras metálicas encargadas de desviar el pulso provocado por una bomba. Hoy se sabe que los pulsos de muy alta frecuencia, en el rango de las microondas, pueden atravesar esas jaulas  . 
  También se descubrió que las bombas electromagnéticas no solo producen un efecto inmediato sino también poderosos efectos demorados. En los 15 minutos siguientes a la detonación de una bomba electromagnética el pulso se mueve por sistemas eléctricos, creando campos magnéticos locales que al colapsar provocan nuevas ondas. Estas se propagan por la infraestructura eléctrica y de comunicaciones generando más daños”.

*Como es el apartito*

 Consisten en un tubo de metal cargado con explosivos ubicado en el interior de una bobina que tiene una antena en su extremo. Cuando estalla el explosivo el metal se desplaza a unos 6000 metros por segundo contra la bobina (que tiene una cierta corriente eléctrica), y el metal deformado produce un corto circuito ‘en movimiento’. La corriente y el campo magnético son desviados hacia las porciones todavía intactas de la bobina, donde se concentran a velocidades fantásticamente altas en un espacio cada vez más reducido. Esto crea un pulso de decenas de millones de amperes en unos 500 picosegundos. Antes de que se destruya todo el artefacto, el pulso fluye hacia la antena y es emitido. Ese pulso destruye inmediatamente sistemas eléctricos y electrónicos, pero también sigue haciendo daño 15 minutos después. Ignoramos sin embargo cuáles son sus efectos a largo plazo en la salud humana”.

http://www.funam.org.ar/bombairak.htm
Fuentes: FUNAM (Córdoba); marzo de 2003.  

*Los generadores de flujo comprimido o FCG.*

   El principio fundamental detrás del diseño de estos dispositivos. Es la magnetohidrodinámica, cuando un  conductor que se mueve a través de un campo magnético producirá un transversal actual eléctrico( sera una FME)? a la dirección del campo y del movimiento del conductor.

   El conductor es un plasma del gas ionizado del explosivo o del propulsor, que viaja a
través del campo magnético. La corriente es recogida por los electrodos que están en contacto con el chorro de plasma.

Pueden generar maximo unos 10 MegaAmperes y 10 MegaJoules de energías máximas .  

Ese impulso electrico se lo manda a un generador de microondas, y ... Continuara


----------



## Loktar

Bueno. Retomando con el tema...

Hice el circuito que expuso JV, anduvo bien, pero no obtuve los mismos resultados que tuviste vos... Lo acerque a una computadora sin efecto alguno, sólo se veían variaciones en el osciloscopio.

Seguramente es poca potencia, pero no sé, cómo lo hago más potente?


----------



## JV

Hola Loktar, que tal? mira, el cuelque de las pc se dio facil cuando estaba cerca de los teclados, hacia el mismo efecto que apretar muchas teclas a la vez. Respecto a la potencia, te comento que hemos colgado equipos sin protecciones electromagneticas a 1 metro de distancia.

No sabria decirte como darle mas potencia en este momento, dejamelo pensar un poco.


Saludos..


----------



## Guest

vale, hoy es un dia especial para todos los "terroristas" () que seguimos este hilo, SE NOS HAN ADELANTADO y a lo bestia:

http://www.gizmodo.es/2008/05/21/transcranial_magnetic_stimulation_desactiva_partes_del_cerebro.html

Señores, a estas alturas a uno le dan ganas de suicidarse para no ver estas cosas. 

Y si, lo hacen con un PEM de los que estamos tratando de emular, acojonaros.


----------



## Elvis!

Ahh!

Como se estiro todo esto!...No puedo creer..Como hablar eh..desde que no me pase mas
Hoy ya no aguante y me pase pero me perdi un poco con todo lo que dijeron.
Mas terde me paso de nuevo y discutimos un poco mas

Un saludo!


----------



## asherar

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> ...  a estas alturas a uno le dan ganas de suicidarse para no ver estas cosas. ...



A estas alturas uno no entiende cómo es que todavía estamos vivos !


----------



## Elvis!

Muy buena pregunta...

*Porque aún estamos vivos?*


Un saludo!


----------



## bonaerge

Hola a todos.

Quiero pedirles un favor. Tengo un vecino de lo mas ruidoso y aunque he tratado de hacerle entender que debe respetar a sus vecinos, nos a ignorado.

El desgraciado tiene su equipo de sonido pegado a la pared que da a mi apartamento y quiero saber si este generador PEM puede dañarle su equipo sin que afecte mis electrodomesticos. Tambien quisiera agradecerles si me pueden decir si hay que hacer alguna modificacion al esquema que publicaron.

Por favor ayudenme, estoy desesperado con el ruido   

Gracias


----------



## asherar

bonaerge dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Quiero pedirles un favor. Tengo un vecino de lo mas ruidoso y aunque he tratado de hacerle entender que debe respetar a sus vecinos, nos a ignorado.
> 
> El desgraciado tiene su equipo de sonido pegado a la pared que da a mi apartamento y quiero saber si este generador PEM puede dañarle su equipo sin que afecte mis electrodomesticos. Tambien quisiera agradecerles si me pueden decir si hay que hacer alguna modificacion al esquema que publicaron.
> 
> Por favor ayudenme, estoy desesperado con el ruido
> 
> Gracias



Creo que si el diálogo directo no funciona, deberías recurrir a las instancias 
de gobierno, en primer lugar radicar la denuncia, o una exposición civil en la policía. 

Un abogado te debería poder asesorar en el tema. 
No vaya a ser que le dañes el equipo y te haga juicio *él a vos*. 

Antes que nada manten la paciencia. 
Sé que es difícil, pero no hacerlo puede llevarte a algo peor.

Saludos


----------



## eb7ctx

bonaerge dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Quiero pedirles un favor. Tengo un vecino de lo mas ruidoso y aunque he tratado de hacerle entender que debe respetar a sus vecinos, nos a ignorado.
> 
> El desgraciado tiene su equipo de sonido pegado a la pared que da a mi apartamento y quiero saber si este generador PEM puede dañarle su equipo sin que afecte mis electrodomesticos. Tambien quisiera agradecerles si me pueden decir si hay que hacer alguna modificacion al esquema que publicaron.
> 
> Por favor ayudenme, estoy desesperado con el ruido
> 
> Gracias



Hola, yo también coincido con la opinion de Alejandro, es mucho mejor usar los mecanismos legales, denuncias y mas denuncias en este país cualquiera hace eso...jeje...a los tres minutos tienes dos patrullas de polis en la puesta de tu casa, y las multas por agresión medio ambiental son hermosas, y en algunos casos te pueden llegar a extraditar de tu propia casa, la contaminación acústica es terrible pues "desquicia la mente" y te puede llevar a hacer autenticas locuras...paciencia y denuncias no hay otro camino y entre medias unos tapones de cera en las orejas.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Yo creo que este post es obvia mente ILEGAL, jajaja   
una "BOMBA EMP" no tiene otro fin mas que maldad electronica jajaja    

En cuanto a la pregunta si te va a afectar tus equipos es "SI" dependiendo de que hagas.
Yo eh logrado hacer ruido electromagnetico nomas (nada mas espectacular que lo que hace una Soldadora de 150amp)

Los pasos a seguir con un vecino desconsiderado, serian los siguientes
1- El dialogo firme pero diplomatico.
2- Lo cagas a trompada (condicionado a tus aptitudes fisicas io peliadoriles) empesas un curso de valetodo inmediatamente, y sali a correr todas las mañanas.
3- El fuego se combate con fuego, ponele un equipo mas grande y que se cague.  
4- Le cortas los cables de la luz. :evil: 
5- El Pone musica, vas y le meas(orinar, hacer pipi, lo primero) la puerta. :evil: 
6- Cuando se va Lo gorrias (engañar, quitar la mujer, adulterio).  
7- Como ya la tenes a la mujer de tu lado, no pone mas la musica fuerte  
8- Idem al anterio pero con la hija.
9- Idem al anterio pero con la madre.
10 - Haces un huequito en la pared y vas probando con distintos gases toxicos ( incluidos bombitas de olor, flatulencias de Locro, Etc,)
11 - Le tiras gatos, ratas , canarios muertos con claras notas extorcivas (Apaga el equipo o sos  boleta)
12- A estas alturas tu curso de VALETODO, ya estara avanzado, y estaras bastante en forma, proba a cagarlo a trompadas de nuevo. de no ser asi. GOTO 3

Cualquier chispa genera un campo electromecanico, la cosa es la potencia y la frecuencia del campo electromagnetico, las EMP generan un campo electromagnetico de Microondas en unos mili segundos usando varios miles de amperes al instante.

Todo esta en la capasidad de juntar y descargar ese amperaje instantaneamente
Si te fijas en los mensajes anteriores ahi varias  ideas  de como se hace militarmente. 

Saludos


----------



## Elvis!

KARAPALIDA obviamente este post cumple con todas las reglas de la ilegalidad y si tenes dudas mira quien lo creo!

En cuanto a vos Bonaerge lo que podrias hacer luego de recurrir a las autoridades y en caso de no obtener resultados en montar un probador de bobinas de encendido que te dejo en este post para no que no busques tanto..con unos pesos ya vas a lograr que tu vecino se enfade 10 veces mas..porque si no poder escuchar musica con todo el volumen posible es desagradable escucharla con una interferencia terrible lo es aun mas!..con este dispositivo no vas a lograr quemar el equipo pero si producir molestiaass!

Un saludo!


----------



## bonaerge

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.

Lo que me han dicho de las instancias legales ya lo he hecho, lo que pasa es que en mi pais la ley no es muy dura en estos casos y lo maximo que hacen es una conciliacion entre las partes, pero no hay multas ni naday lo peor de todo es que el infeliz sigue en las mismas.

Por favor denme una mano con esto muchachos...

Elvis gracias por lo del probador de bobianas pero no en contre e link . Me lo puedes pasar de nuevo por favor?

Gracias a todos!


----------



## YORMAN GODOY

me gusto mucho todo esto sobre las bombas PEM.... y me acorde que en el programa MYTHBOSTER "los cazadores de mitos" de doscovery channel en un especial de la electricidad y estaban probando si un rayo es capas de metar a una persona que este hablando por telefono, entonces para simular el rayo fueron a una central electrica y cada vez que realizaban una descarga electrica producian un PEM que afectaba la camara y los equipos electronicos del entorno... yo creo que realizandon descargas electricas de altos voltages se pueden emitir pulsos electromagneticos.... güeno creo yo!


----------



## Elvis!

Asi es YORMAN GODOY el Pem se pruduce en condiciones que involucren alto voltaje y el probador de bobinas de encendido es un dispositivo que genera esas condiciones produciendo voltajes que van desde los 15 a los 25Kv en los mejores casos
Pero ahora que recuederdo bien la PEM se produce cuando el arco salta desde la salida de AV hasta uno de los polos los que reinicia el 555..

Un saludo!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

este generador de pulsos me gusta mas, seguramente causa bastante interferencia.


Mira la forma del chispero, asi deberia ser para cualquier tipo.


----------



## asherar

Una forma super simple de generar un pulso de corriente intensa, es con un circuito RLC repetitivo como el de la figura. Solo se requiere disponer de una fuente de alta tensión de unos 10 kV, que provea la tensión de carga V. 



		Código:
	

La inductancia de desacople Ld se puede hacer con 10 vueltas de alambre de cobre de 1mm enrolladas alrededor de una ferrita de 8mm de radio, y aislada por una lamina de mylar de .2 a .4 mm de espesor. 

El chispero puede armarse con dos tornillos roscados en un frasquito de plástico como los de los rollitos de fotos, para dejar fija la distancia entre sus extremos (3 a 5 mm). 

El capacitor de carga de unos 10 a 20 nF puede ser uno de los denominados "trompitos" cerámicos para alta tensión.  
También puede hacerse con lámina mylar y papel de aluminio o de bronce (papel España) de .2 mm de espesor, usando la fórmula de la capacidad:  

 C = k e A / d

donde deben conocerse: 
e = permitividad dieléctrica del vacío (e0=8.854 10^-12 F/m)
k = permitividad dieléctrica relativa del aislante
A = área de los electrodos enfrentados (en m^2) 
d = separación entre electrodos  (en m) 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El funcionamiento es así: 
Al conectar la fuente comienza a cargarse el capacitor C. 
La velocidad de carga está limitada principalmente por la impedancia de salida de la fuente. 
Durante la carga lenta la inductancia L prácticamente no interviene.
Cuando el campo eléctrico entre electrodos del chispero supera el campo de ruptura dieléctrica del aire (3000 V/mm), el capacitor se descargará en forma impulsada. 

La tensión V a la que dispara el chispero aumentará con la distancia entre electrodos. Para disparar con 15 kV la distancia debe ser de unos 5 mm, aprox. Esto depende también de la humedad del aire y un poco de la forma de las puntas de los electrodos.

La inductancia L del canal de descarga es pequeña, del orden de 100 nHy y la corriente vendrá dada por: 

 I(pico) = V / raiz(L/C)

 Periodo = 6.28 raiz(LC)

Cuanto más larga sea la distancia entre electrodos mayor será la resistencia R del canal de descarga, y por lo tanto la atenuación. Los valores de L y R de la descarga pueden variar. 
Las frecuencias altas generadas en el pulso de descarga no alcanzan la fuente debido a que la inductancia de desacople reresenta una impedancia muy elevada.

 Zd = w Ld

Una vez descargado el capacitor la carga vuelve a iniciarse automáticamente y el sistema permanece disparando con una cierta repetitividad. 

*Con un circuito como éste se puede alimentar un láser de nitrógeno UV, funcionando a presión atmosférica.
*


		Código:
	

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Ej.: 

Con V = 10 kV, L = 100 nH y C = 20 nF

Se tiene:

 I(pico) ~ 4.6 kA 

 Periodo ~ 280 nseg


----------



## Eduardo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ...
> También puede hacerse con lámina mylar y papel de aluminio o de bronce (papel España) de .2 mm de espesor, usando la fórmula de la capacidad:
> 
> C = k e A / d
> 
> donde deben conocerse:
> e = permitividad dieléctrica del vacío (1,256 10^-6 Fd m)
> .......


? ? ? ? ?
Ese *no es* el valor de la *permitividad* del vacio (e0=8.854 10^-12 F/m) sino el de la *permeabilidad* del vacio (mu0=1.256 10^-6 Hy/m ).

Es un pequeño detalle que nos hace necesitar una superficie 140000 veces mas grande para llegar a los 10nF.


----------



## asherar

Es cierto, lo corregiré. Como siempre tan atento! 
Sinceramente muchas gracias.

Para ejemplo aproximado: 
Un área de 0.20 m2 y un espesor de 0.4 mm de mylar dan cerca de 5-10 nF.

De paso aclaro (por si las moscas) que el valor de L que importa es el del lazo serie total. Si la conexión es muy inductiva (cables muy largos) poco importa la L de la descarga. Para lograr descargas de I(pico) grande y de períodos cortos se suele conectar todo con chapas lo más cortas y anchas posible para minimizar la L de la conexión. 
Los valores dados para la inductancia del arco en aire es para tener una idea de órdenes de magnitud. No recuerdo ahora valores exactos aunque puedo buscar en mis cuadernos de laboratorio.


----------



## eb7ctx

Y digo yo....no habéis pensador en usar un vulgar y simple bujía de auto? al fin y al cabo estan diseñadas para ese cometido...jeje


----------



## asherar

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Y digo yo....no habéis pensador en usar un vulgar y simple bujía de auto? al fin y al cabo estan diseñadas para ese cometido...jeje


Si, de hecho en otros experimentos eso era factible. 

En el caso del láser de N2, usar un sistema capacitivo tenía como fin lograr pulsos cortos de período ajustable mediante el valor de la capacidad C. 
Al tener pulsos cortos, aún con poca energía se puede lograr una potencia elevada.
Si tenés tiempo calculate la energía de carga del capacitor y la potencia media del primer pulso eléctrico. 
Datos: C = 10 nF, V = 15 kV, T = 200 ns (período de la oscilación de descarga).


----------



## santiago

mmmmmm para el equipo del vecino. me parece que una buena idea es comprar amoniaco en gas y mandarle por abajo de la puerta, o sale o se muere, creo que cuando sienta el olorcito no queda ni el loro jajaja  


me gustaria poner 7,8,9,10 bobinas en paralelo para ver que pasa o probar en serie tambien (mmmmm no lo veo bien) 
tambien probar cc vs ca 
probar la consistencia de los cerebros inventores despues de la prueba
le paso a un amigo que tiene un transformador reductor de la linea media a la baja que el transformador volo a la mierda y justo estaba mirando la tele, dijo que la tele se puso totalmente rosada que el equpo de musica sonaba, estando apagado y demas cosa, la casa se le enloquecio, el transformador esta a 3 mts de una pared lateral de su casa , que abastece a todo el barrio

saludos


----------



## Elvis!

A mi parecer la mejor forma de producir interferencia con el dispositivo que propongo es con el uso de Corriente triangular positiva con flancos abruptos (Bien largo el nombre de mi corriente )
Digo esto porque la mejor forma de que funcione la bobina es que en su interior se produzca una caida abrupta del campo magnetico lo que produce que el amperaje por mas vajo que sea en la alimentacion salte a valores bastante altospor muyy corto tiempo claro


----------



## eb7ctx

Yo os vuelvo a recordar el "ruido infernal" que mete un motor de 2 tiempos con su bobina de alta y su bujía...hay un tipo que vive en la misma calle y cuando sale o regresa se meten disturbios a mas de 1 Km incluso en radios de FM, creo según me ha dicho mi compañera que hasta en el tlf fijo lo escucha...


----------



## Elvis!

Ahh sii ese yo tambien lo escuche desde aca de Argentina!..Pero todo el tiempo en la AM 

Eb7ctx si lo hace esta perfecto...Pero nadie va a andar por la calle con un motor de 2 tiempos para producir terrible ruido audible y electronico..Ademas lo que propongo es usar la misma bobina que esa moto esta usando..Solo que no posee bujia pero si queres se la ponemos..La unica diferencia es que usa algun inversor o generador de rampa que tenga a su salida un diodo ultrarapido para rectificar la mitad de la onda..Y un capacitor ceramico que ahorra tener que usar tanto voltaje o corriente..
Pero en principio esto tambien funciona..Faraday se debe estar retorciendo en su tumba porque a nadie se le ocurrio usar su caja 

Un saludo!


----------



## enigmaelectronica

Necesito  saber si alguien tiene algunos planos, teoría  o datos de como hacer uno.

Hace años tenia unos manuales de como hacerlo con una bobina de mas de 2,000 vueltas sobre un tubo, pero no me acuerdo de que mas debe llevar.

Por sus respuestas, Gracias.


----------



## saiwor

Quieres destruir circuitos con el pulso electromagnetico? ja ja ja
yo quise armar pero no encontre información en la red, en youtube vi videos pulso electromagneticos hecieron prueba probaron con helicoptero a control remoto cuando activaron el PEM, ya no funcionaba el  helicoptero....


----------



## arubaro22

enigma, aqui en el foro abrieron un tema sobre eso hace tiempo y no llegaron a nada. espero que este de frutos ya que ami tambien me interesa.
 recuerdo un comentario que hicieron en el tema y decia algo asi: donde lo vas a probar? en tu taller alimentandolo con tu fuente, midiendo alguna tension o corriente con el multimetro, con el celular en el bolsillo y la computadore encendida? o escuchando musica con alguna radio o mp3 o algo
so se hace y funciona hay que tener cuidado, de preferencia tiene que ser a baterias.

saiwor, no es por nada pero en youtube hay muchas "peliculas de ciencia ficcion"


----------



## saiwor

¿Que es entonces pulso electromagnetico?
Para que sirve?


----------



## kankh

aqui hay algunos esquemas 
Mini EMP Schematic
http://www.freeinformaciónsociety.com/electronics/schemview.php?id=2280
EMP Schematic
http://www.freeinformaciónsociety.com/electronics/schemview.php?id=2279

alguien que los prueve y nos avise si funcionan =P

saludos


----------



## enigmaelectronica

Gracias!

Este es el diagrama que andaba buscando eran de esos planos.

Modificando la bobina con un numero de vueltas mas grande y enrollándolo sobre un tubo de metal se puede maximizar el efecto


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Aqui se hablo un poco del tema. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/bomba-p-e-m-pulso-electromagnetico-10794/
No se para que queres esta información, pero esos circuitos no son lo que esperas.   

Saludos


----------



## arubaro22

llego un poco tarde pero esta opcion es efectiva, conecten un transmisor de BLU con la salida a la red y peguen los gritos que quieran, pobres vecinos   . tengo un conocido que hace eso de vez encuando para "tener trabajo" jaja, al rato le estan llevando los televisores para arreglar.


----------



## eb7ctx

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> llego un poco tarde pero esta opcion es efectiva, conecten un transmisor de BLU con la salida a la red y peguen los gritos que quieran, pobres vecinos   . tengo un conocido que hace eso de vez encuando para "tener trabajo" jaja, al rato le estan llevando los televisores para arreglar.



Eso es una solución poco "etica" en un pofesional, y un delito en la mayoria de paises
Personal mente NO RECOMIENDO QUE LO HAGAN

Saludos


----------



## enigmaelectronica

Amigos pueden decirme si en efecto los diagramas que subi son esos?

no me importa si me meto en lios o no, necesito crear una deestas y ya intente lo de las bobinas de ignicion con un amigo y no paso nada, pueden darme una idea si los diagramas que he subido funcionan?


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/crear-generador-pulso-electromagnetico-pem-21864/


----------



## lapulga5

Si mal no recuerdo, en héroes, ted sprague genera un pulso electromagnético con su radioactividad mienras ayuda a escapar a matt parkman y a noah bennet de primatech paper.


----------



## jpk

Estimados esta es mi primer intervención en el foro. Espero la primera de muchas más.

Todos los diagramas que han mostrado antes son en escencia EMP, pero todas cae en el problema de que la potencia generada es insuficiente para afectar cualquier cosa, a ecepción que esa cosa sea una antena resonante a la frecuencia fundamental del pulso emitido es decir lo que comunmente llamamos una RADIO.

Como saben el efecto que busca un arma EMP, que es la clase de EMP que aquí hablan es interrumpir de manera permanente el funcionamiento de cualquier dispositivo electrónico. El método que utiliza es la de inducir una corriente en el receptor (llamamos aquí receptor al blanco, sea una radio, una PC, un auto, una heladera) capaz de crear una sobrecarga y quemarlo.

Para hacer esto se utiliza una bobina para obetener la frecuencia necesaria y almacenar la energía a emitirse, y una antena capaz de radiar dicha energía.

todos estos sistemas traen con sigo los siguinetes problemas que los hacen INOPERATIVOS

Cosas que afectan a la salida de portencia del EMP o su efecto en el blanco.
1) hay que recordar que la potencia disminuye con el cuadrado de la distancia
2) La eficiencia de la antena emisora, rara vez lograrán algo más que el 3% para frecuencias no resonantes con el receptor-
3) cualquier dispositivo que tenga una carcasa metalica conectada a tierra es en efecto una jaula de faraday dado eso el dispositivo se vuelve casi-inmune.

realmente el problema más grande es el 1, pues quién quiere crear un dispositivo EMP para tener que pegarlo al lado del blanco para que tenga efecto, para eso directamente lo frie con un cable, le pega un palazo o le tira un baldazo de agua.

A)La manera de solucionar esto es muy símple, utilisemos más potencia, mucha más portencia. y de cuanta potencia estamos hablando, y bue si hacemos los cálculo a ojometro para nulificar cualquier dispositivo que no enga ninguna medida especial de seguridad y que no se encuentre encerrado en una jaula de faraday necesitamos algo así como unos 100MA ( si cien mega amperes) de corriente para afectar un area de un kilometro cúbico (las blacos también se ubican a dferentes alturas) tomando que la fuente de emisión esta situada en el punto medio.

Pero no desesperen dicha corriente es factible de ser generada sin la necesidad de usar una bomba nuclear.

la respuesta esta en el principio que se llama autoindución por compresión del flujo magnético, acá pueden leer mucho más http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Explosively_pumped_flux_compression_generator.

B)Ahora pasamos al problema 2, que luego de pensar en el nº1 se nos puso un poco demasiado más complicado pues no existe material en este planeta y en los que nos circunda que pueda usarse para la antena y a la vez soportar una corriente de al menos 100MA. Tampoco es problema pues gracias a una válvula llamada vircator no necesitamos de ningún elemeto físico para generar la onda o pulso, pues disponemos de cátodos virtuales.
ver más acá http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vircator.

bueno ahora juntamos A+B y tenemos un arma EMP funcional para ser usada como más quieran.

opción c) en vez de querer un area  de  ataque efectiva de 1 KM queremos algo así como una area efectiva de unos 100 m3 la corriwente nesesaria sería de solo 100kA para eso podemos diosponer de un banco de marx para álmacenar, en este caso, la energía necesaria. pero lamentablemente el vircator sigue siendo necesario.

saludos Juan


----------



## jorger

Interesante jpk ,bienvenido al foro   .
Aquí encontré algo...no es de mucha potencia pero supongo que servirá de algo:
http://www.blastwavelabs.com/Projects/RFIDzapper.html

Un saludo


----------



## lapulga5

Yo opino que el EMP, si bien puede utilizarse como un arma o algo similar, puede ser modficado y generar ua señal constante que pueda alimentar inalámbricamente potencia a receptores resonantes del medio, ajustados a la frecuencia exacta de resonancia. ¿Que tal si usaramos un oscilador de gran potencia, una bobina, no antena, para emitir; y receptores sintonizados a la misma frecuencia. Sería un posible método para transmitir, aunque ineficazmente, potencia a distancia, sin el uso de cables. Al parecer, el EPFCG es destruído durante su utilización, y aparte es funcional durante un solo pulso(por eso se llama así).Pero esto es así porque nosotros queremos suficiente potencia para quemar y derretir los circuitos de los aparatos. Si nosotros no queremos iunutilizarlos, sino hacerlos funcionar, no necesitamos el EPFCG. Podemos usar un aparato de menos potencia y que trabaje constantemente, incluso no afectaría a ningún otro circuito electrónico que no está en resonancia. Podríamos crear una realidad al estilo Tesla. El mayor problema son los posibes efectos colaterales qe podrían traer ondas electromagnéticas de radiofrecuencia a la salud humana. Yo creo que mientras la recuencia no entre en el rango de los gigaherzios, no puede causar males mayores. Al menos hacer una demostración a pequeña escala de la transferencia de potencia a través de inductores fuertemente acoplados por resonancia eléctrica, transformadores de núcleo de aire a dsitancia. Tal véz ionizar el aire, o enfriarlo, o humectarlo, así poder reduscir su reluctancia...
Excelente posteo juan, bienvenido al foro


----------



## jpk

lapulga5 dijo:
			
		

> Yo opino que el EMP, si bien puede utilizarse como un arma o algo similar, puede ser modficado y generar ua señal constante que pueda alimentar inalámbricamente potencia a receptores resonantes del medio, ajustados a la frecuencia exacta de resonancia. ¿Que tal si usaramos un oscilador de gran potencia, una bobina, no antena, para emitir; y receptores sintonizados a la misma frecuencia. Sería un posible método para transmitir, aunque ineficazmente, potencia a distancia, sin el uso de cables. Al parecer, el EPFCG es destruído durante su utilización, y aparte es funcional durante un solo pulso(por eso se llama así).Pero esto es así porque nosotros queremos suficiente potencia para quemar y derretir los circuitos de los aparatos. Si nosotros no queremos iunutilizarlos, sino hacerlos funcionar, no necesitamos el EPFCG. Podemos usar un aparato de menos potencia y que trabaje constantemente, incluso no afectaría a ningún otro circuito electrónico que no está en resonancia. Podríamos crear una realidad al estilo Tesla. El mayor problema son los posibes efectos colaterales qe podrían traer ondas electromagnéticas de radiofrecuencia a la salud humana. Yo creo que mientras la recuencia no entre en el rango de los gigaherzios, no puede causar males mayores. Al menos hacer una demostración a pequeña escala de la transferencia de potencia a través de inductores fuertemente acoplados por resonancia eléctrica, transformadores de núcleo de aire a dsitancia. Tal véz ionizar el aire, o enfriarlo, o humectarlo, así poder reduscir su reluctancia...
> Excelente posteo juan, bienvenido al foro


Excelente si googleas el nombre de Nikola Tesla verás que el fin para el cual diseñó y construyó sus famosa bobina es para hacer excactamente eso.
Hoy existen investigaciones para hacer energia wirless en dispositivos pequeños, llamese celulares.


----------



## gongonni

En realidad ya se hizo. Vi un video donde lo demostraban, hace cosa de uno o dos años. Una bobina que se incrustraba a la pared (para hacerlo más ergonómico) y que prometian cargar portatiles, móviles, etc. sin necesidad de cables. Hicieron 1 video donde se mostraba que encencideno una bobina o algo asi a una distancia de otra y colocaron una bombilla, ésta se encendia. En fin, si encuentro el video lo subo.


----------



## Mariano_pic

El ejercito de Estados Unidos y otras potencias estan construyendo  robots que seran utilizados militarmente en el campo de batalla contra  seres humanos, muchos de esos equipos roboticos ya poseen armas y aunque  aun no los dejan actuar solos es cuestion de tiempo para que los robots  superen la inteligencia y conciencia humana, y tal ves les dejen tomar  sus propias decisiones como por ejemplo matar a un ser humano. Es por  eso y tambien por muchos motivos que hay gente interesada en este tema  de PEM, es cuestion de supervivencia, si la gente sabe como hacer un  arma de estas podra defenderse en el futuro de estos posibles robots  autonomos listos a matar seres humanos. 
Mi idea de un pulso  electromagnetico es la siguiente, un PEM se ha de producir en pequeña  escala al cortar una corriente intensa que no tenga donde descargar su  potencia inductiva. Me explico: cuando aplicamos corriente a una bobina  esta establese un campo magnetico constante, si quitamos rapidamente la  alimentacion la bobina se niega a perder la intencidad del campo  generando una tencion mayor a la anterior pero de sentido opusto  tratando de devolver el campo magnetico a la bobina.
Para poner en  practica esta idea necesitamos mucho dinero, unos 5000USD tal ves mas y  materiales que aun no se fabrican pero estaran en el mercado algun dia  no muy lejano
Como hacerlo:
1. Necesitamos un alambre  superconductor aun no esta a la venta pero debera estarlo en un futuro (  ya lo usan en el cern).
2. Sistemas de refrigeracion portatiles y  muy pequeños capas de mantener el superconductor a una muy baja  temperatura a fin de que siga siendo superconductor.
3. un material  supermagnetico como una superferrita o algo asi.
4. una bateria  especial de litio o superior capas de generar un voltaje de 12 a 56  voltios y muy pero muy baja resistencia interna, capas de producir  cientos de amperios por lo menos algunos segundos.
5.esto es lo mas  peligros un explosivo potente para desintegrar todo.

La idea es  construir un potente electroiman con el superconductor en la  superferrita con el sistema de refrigeracion, todo debe estar forrado  con el explosivo para que pueda desintegrar el armason y el  superconductor ahora un sistema electronico que transfiera la corriente  de la bateria a la bobina por algunos segundos y active el explosivo y  destruya por completo la bobina en una milesima de segundo.

¿Que  hase? ¿como funciona?, bueno es muy sencillo, cuando se crea un poderoso  campo magnetico en el superconductor, este permanece pero si destruimos  el superconductor con todo y ferrita muy pero muy rapidamente quedara  el campo magnetico solo y no tendra sobre que replegarse, este campo se  contraera de tal manera que creara un potente y unico pulso  electromagnetico que destruira todos los chips en tal ves varios  kilometros. De hecho este es el sistema que usa estados unidos en su  arma PEM, ¿como lo se? lo adivine por que he visto muchos documentales  sobre armas de los estados unidos y con las explicaciones dadas lo intui  rapidamente.

Pero si queremos un arma recargable y que no  explote, quedan dos avanses mas esta es una idea que se me acaba de  ocurrir ahora mismo:

Si podemos hacer un superconductor de  material de porcelana o plastico lo mismo la superferrita, y que  pudieramos hacer cambiar las propiedades de supercondutor a aislante y  viseversa, solo ariamos un oscilador que hiciera crecer el campo  magnetico y cuande este fuera muy intenso pasariamos el superconductor a  aislante y la ferrita a completamente no magnetico o transparente para  los campos magneticos, esto crearia continuos pulsos unicos aunque esta  idea requiere unos cuantos avanzes que no se sabe cuando se den, por  ahora el mas viable es el explosivo.

Bueno esto quiere decir que  un simple civil no puede hacer un aparato de estos pero tal ves un  gobierno si. Bueno no intenten esto en casa


----------



## mauu

Podria hacerse con el elevador de tension de una lampara de bajo consumo?? porque estan utilizan alta tension, frecuencia entre 20 y 60 KHz y potencia que ronda los 20 Watts. Y los balastos de tubos tienen un poco mas de potencia.


----------



## WalterGuns

Hola a todos, esta es la primera ves que publico en este foro, que el cual yo califico como foro de expertos y es por eso que quisiera tratar un tema que me tiene dando vueltas y mas vueltas.

Resulta que quisiera armar un dispositivo que según tengo entendido se llama Generador EMP, uno así casero, de corto alcance. En Internet encontré vídeos de dicho aparato que cumple la función de encender focos/fluorescentes sin la necesidad de electricidad, solo con acercar la Bobina del EMP, el foco de por si de enciende.

Quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes, expertos en el tema, saben algo sobre dicho aparato, que como dije, enciendo focos sin necesidad de electricidad, solo acercando la Bobina del EMP.

Aquí algunas imágenes y un vídeo para que se entienda mejor.






















Muchas gracias por tomar su tiempo en este tema.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es solamente un generador de alta tensión , buscá "excitadores para flyback"

Saludos !


----------



## Kreigh

el hecho de la antena para alimentar de forma inalambrica un dispositivo existe, pero es poco eficiente aún, sobretodo porque necesitarias de una antena, no tansolo emisora, sino que receptora para que pudieces captar la energia justo donde la quieres, por asi decirlo, y que sea relamente efectivo.

por lo de la EMP, si es posible, pero no tiene una finalidad que pueda realmente entender, por lo menos, no, si no me das ninguna explicacion del tipo de entorno en el cual haras las pruebas ni de que "presupuesto" dispones para llevar acabo esta pequeña empresa, solo lo digo, porque es muy diferente lo que puedes conseguir con dedicacion y dinero, que no solo por simple curiosidad, y estoy seguro de que tanto yo como el resto, que hariamos una, no nos podriamos resistir a dejarla sin probar, no solo por el hecho de comprobar si funciona o no, si no, cuan "util" sería, es decir, el efecto que podria causar.


----------



## DRiVER

El problema parte a partir de un bloqueador de linea movil


----------



## xdxkikexdx

Hola, he visto por el foro temas sobre emp pero hablan de hacer uno que afecte a muchos metros de distancia. A mi me gustaria hacer uno pequeñito como este:







Si alguien sabe algo sobre el tema, me gustaria que me echase una mano.

Gracias


----------



## electron

definitivamente adobe after effects hace milagros!!!


----------



## Dano

xdxkikexdx dijo:
			
		

> Hola, he visto por el foro temas sobre emp pero hablan de hacer uno que afecte a muchos metros de distancia. A mi me gustaria hacer uno pequeñito como este:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kYt3oXWso0&feature=relmfu
> 
> Si alguien sabe algo sobre el tema, me gustaria que me echase una mano.
> 
> Gracias



Lee teoría de electromagnetismo, antenas, radiación. El resto surge solo.

Por cierto, a menos que esa cajita tenga mágia empaqueda adentro, es un fiasco con AE.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*xdxkikexdx* te comento e leido mucho de fisica y si algo que sigo sosteniendo es "la teoria te la termodinamica" en lo cual esto tambien entra paso a explicar:

Una antena de radio trabaja a una potencia de 300Watts y ni asoma a prender un tubo y si lo hace aléjate porque a esa potencia la piel humana se expone a peligros de salud. Ahora eso lo es visto que lo hacen con una pila bien tendría que ser de por lo menos de 100Ampers un poco grande después ese rulito no es una bobina cerrada al contrario sus líneas se perjudican al transmitir y por ultimo antes de que prenda el foco fluorescente se te prende fuego la mano

Saludo SSTC


----------



## xdxkikexdx

Ya que hay muchas posibilidades de que sea falso, aprobecho para decir que el otro dia estaba con un amigo y una lampara de plasma de estas que echan rayos. Se me ocurrio poner mi reloj digital roto al lado y lo resucito. Le pregunte que porque podria haber ocurrido y llegamos a la conclusion de que podia haber sido por un campo electromagnetico. Lo que yo pretendo hacer es algo como eso.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

xdxkikexdx dijo:
			
		

> Ya que hay muchas posibilidades de que sea falso, aprobecho para decir que el otro dia estaba con un amigo y una lampara de plasma de estas que echan rayos. Se me ocurrio poner mi reloj digital roto al lado y lo resucito. Le pregunte que porque podria haber ocurrido y llegamos a la conclusion de que podia haber sido por un campo electromagnetico. Lo que yo pretendo hacer es algo como eso.



xdxkikexdx realmente la estas empeorando no es probable es imposible, entendedlo


----------



## xdxkikexdx

Vale, pero podria hacer algo como lo de la lampara?


----------



## ReynO

Amigo estuve leyendo que a ti te funciono el PEM a cierta distancia de 10mts pero ala redonda. 

Quería preguntarte si hicieras que el pulso en vez de ser el disparo ala redonda y fuera recto el disparo.

Como tendrías que hacer para lograr dicha alineación? colocar un tubo por decir el dispositivo dentro de un Conductor (ya sea por ejemplo un tubo aislado para evitar que se desvié la trayectoria y que al final tenga una salida) 

Seria que funcione para poder lograrlo??

Espero tu respuesta saludos


----------



## Kreigh

Buenas Reyn0 gracias por reabrir este tema que tanto me gusta, pero lamento decirte que hasta donde yo se, no se puede conseguir la unidireccionalidad electromagnetica, ya que para poder darle una una trayectoria necesitarias de un conductor, en el caso de un EMP el conductor seria el mismo aire lo cual haría practicamente imposible dotar a este de una trayectoria definida, te animo a descubrirlo y compartirlo si consigues algo que arroje un poco de luz a la respuesta para conseguirlo, pero tengo que decirte que usando un conductor lo que conseguirias sería o bien un efecto en parábola o simplemente reducirias el radio de acción concentrandolo en el conductor, el EMP es una explosion de energia electromagnetica nada más y por eso la forma resultante es esferica y expansiva, espero mi respuesta te ayude en tu busqueda de conocimiento.
Para darte un ejemplo practico del sistema de pulso electromagnetico y su actitud ante el entorno sería el wifi: el wifi transmite datos en impulsos electromagneticos los cuales se envian en todas direcciones dentro del area de acción.

PD: Suponiendo que no me equivoco al pensar que lo que quieres es conseguir el efecto de inutilizacion de sistemas electricos, siento decirte que para eso necesitarias un EMP bastante potente y si lo que quieres es transmitir información lo que necesitas es una antena transmisor y una receptor.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola. Lo que voy a decir no es para  que lo tomen a mal, pero hay que leer un poco más. Libros de física porque el tema está lleno de preguntas que están en los manuales de fisica. 

Saludos


----------



## Andwag

Kreigh dijo:


> Buenas Reyn0 gracias por reabrir este tema que tanto me gusta, pero lamento decirte que hasta donde yo se, no se puede conseguir la unidireccionalidad electromagnetica, ya que para poder darle una una trayectoria necesitarias de un conductor, en el caso de un EMP el conductor seria el mismo aire lo cual haría practicamente imposible dotar a este de una trayectoria definida, te animo a descubrirlo y compartirlo si consigues algo que arroje un poco de luz a la respuesta para conseguirlo, pero tengo que decirte que usando un conductor lo que conseguirias sería o bien un efecto en parábola o simplemente reducirias el radio de acción concentrandolo en el conductor, el EMP es una explosion de energia electromagnetica nada más y por eso la forma resultante es esferica y expansiva, espero mi respuesta te ayude en tu busqueda de conocimiento.
> Para darte un ejemplo practico del sistema de pulso electromagnetico y su actitud ante el entorno sería el wifi: el wifi transmite datos en impulsos electromagneticos los cuales se envian en todas direcciones dentro del area de acción.
> 
> PD: Suponiendo que no me equivoco al pensar que lo que quieres es conseguir el efecto de inutilizacion de sistemas electricos, siento decirte que para eso necesitarias un EMP bastante potente y si lo que quieres es transmitir información lo que necesitas es una antena transmisor y una receptor.




Buenas soy nuevo en ésto pero tengo un conocimiento amplio sobre temas así, está bueno revivir el post y seguir con el hilo ya que hay mucha tela para cortar, muchas teorías viables para la práctica exitosa. Sin mas preámbulos vamos a lo nuestro:
Kreigh debo decirte que la unidireccionalidad electromagnetica si existe, al menos fue inventada, se sabe de ella por el departamento de defensa de los* E*stados * U*nidos que ah sido diseñada y puesta en práctica como "un arma no letal hasta cierto punto" ya que se trata de una antena que logra la unidireccionalidad de las ondas electromagneticas del orden microondas* ,* con éste aparato militar se logra repeler al enemigo o a una multitud hasta incluso la muerte en su potencia elevada. Cabe destacar que t*am*b*ién* fue ideado un dispositivo similar para las ondas acústicas logrado la unidirecionalidad de l*a* onda emitida. Ahora bien para nuestro propósito de una bomb*a* PEM no lograria decifrar como podrías hacer que la explosión PEM tome esa unidireccionalidad tomando como herramienta dichos aparatos de defensa militar., podría dar una opinión valiosa sobre como lograr la unidireccionalidad electromagnetica de la explosión PEM partiendo que como el aire es el conductor y supuestamente seria imposible l*a* dirección lineal, pues se podría hacer una ionización guía lineal en el aire con un tipo de onda electromagnetica para que cuando la explosi*ó*n PEM se efectúe tome como guía la ionización lineal del aire y no tanto del resto del mismo dirigiendo así su poder por la guía ionización hasta el blanco?


----------



## torres.electronico

Andwag dijo:


> Buenas soy nuevo en esto pero tengo un conocimiento amplio sobre temas así, esta bueno revivir el post y seguir con el hilo ya que hay mucha tela para cortar, muchas teorías viables para la práctica exitosa. Sin mas preámbulos vamos a lo nuestro:
> Kreigh debo decirte que la unidireccionalidad electromagnetica si existe al menos fue inventada, se sabe de ella por el departamento de defensa de los estados unidos que ah sido diseñada y puesta en práctica como "un arma no letal hasta cierto punto" ya que se trata de una antena que logra la unidireccionalidad de las ondas electromagneticas del orden microondas con este aparato militar se logra repeler al enemigo o a una multitud hasta incluso la muerte en su potencia elevada. Cabe destacar que tb fue ideado un dispositivo similar para las ondas acústicas logrado la unidirecionalidad de ls onda emitida. Ahora bien para nuestro propósito de una bomb PEM no lograria decifrar como podrías hacer que la explosión PEM tome esa unidireccionalidad tomando como herramienta dichos aparatos de defensa militar., podría dar una opinión valiosa sobre como lograr la unidireccionalidad electromagnetica de la explosión PEM partiendo que como el aire es el conductor y supuestamente seria imposible ls dirección lineal, pues se podría hacer una ionización guía lineal en el aire con un tipo de onda electromagnetica para que cuando la explosion PEM se efectúe tome como guía la ionización lineal del aire y no tanto del resto del mismo dirigiendo así su poder por la guía ionización hasta el blanco?



se puede direccionar con una jaula faraday en forma de parabola... no direcciona a un puno fijo, pero si direcciona para un angulo determinado


----------

